# Taking protein shake



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Helloo.

Im currently drinking 2 drinks a day of the extreme nutrition pure whey. Ive heard its best to have a break from protein shakes so your body doesn't reli on them. How often should I take a break from them and how long for?

Thanks~


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Matt, do you have a break from chicken or steak? I'm guessing not, so why have a break off protein powder, its just food after all.

You DO NOT need to have a break from supplements, in future when the same genius tells you what to do ask him to explain why he's given you that advice and how he came to think that. If he can't explain it well, walk away from him and never listen to him again.

Personally I wouldn't be listening to him after his last advice.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Depends. Some Whey protein contains things OTHER than whey!

If its pure as pure whey, then fine, but if its cut with other things then a break can NEVER be a bad idea.

At the end of the day, years and years ago, there where big dudes, who got big, on nothing but clean food sources. In todays world, they feed you lies, that you NEED these things! Its just marketing. Only the pros NEED loads of supplements, to maintain their bodies. By the time their taking anabolics, why not take other stuff!

Us hobbyists, dont really need it. Its only useful, thats it.

There is evidence of either liver or kidney damage (cant remember which) from excessive prolonged use of whey proteins.

Just google it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can you explain what other things could be cut with the whey that need cycling please mate.....

what evidence have you seen that says whey protein effects the liver or kidneys please?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

OpethDisciple said:


> Depends. Some Whey protein contains things OTHER than whey!
> 
> If its pure as pure whey, then fine, but if its cut with other things then a break can NEVER be a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Total rubbish!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

OpethDisciple said:


> There is evidence of either liver or kidney damage (cant remember which) from excessive prolonged use of whey proteins.
> 
> Just google it!


 This is only with excessive amounts and if kidney problems run in the family 

Nice picture Huey, haha


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wasn't this a scaremongering rumour that came about when the Atkins Diet kicked in. Needless to say people got confused and thought that the excessive Protein was an issue unlike the gallon drum of saturated fat that was swimming about your body.

Try and consume whole food meals and much as possible tho mate and use Whey post workout or on waking


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Chicken, beef, turkey, fish etc are all here by coincidence, protein good quality powders are designed to supply the body with all the correct amino acids, none of the aforementioned foods do that.


----------



## aniston (Jul 1, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Chicken, beef, turkey, fish etc are all here by coincidence, protein good quality powders are designed to supply the body with all the correct amino acids, none of the aforementioned foods do that.


I think you are saying right in this way......


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

PScarb said:


> can you explain what other things could be cut with the whey that need cycling please mate.....
> 
> what evidence have you seen that says whey protein effects the liver or kidneys please?


I suspect you may be waiting a while Paul. layball:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

lets face it the protein supplements a diet if you can eat regular and clean the fine if not supplement with protein

as a diabetic my liver can get damaged but all my doctors agree training is what i should do and also to drink plenty of water i do 7-8 litres a day some days/nights(norm at work)

don't think ive heard of anyone dying from protein intake lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There was a study done on recovering acoholics in America in the 1970's, they all had experienced some degree of liver failure and were fed a high protein diet to see how it would effect them.

This is where the 30g of protein per serving/sitting came from. It was discovered that they struggled with more than 30g of protein at one go and it did stress their kidneys to a degree but NONE of them trained, MOST were older, ALL already had medical issues which could impact on their digestive abilities.

Protein powder is just food, it's not bad for you or dangerous. That impression is one held by the uneducated, old coaches who loath change and people with no experience of sports nutrition.


----------



## joshij (Jul 20, 2010)

Protein shakes do not have to be cycled thats utter BS! however creatine should


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not krealkayn you can take that without cycleing.....


----------



## G-Star1466867994 (Jul 23, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Chicken, beef, turkey, fish etc are all here by coincidence, protein good quality powders are designed to supply the body with all the correct amino acids, none of the aforementioned foods do that.


AMEN that!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

everything in moderation i think... u abuse it then you may have problems.

human beings are supposed to eat everything its what our teeth and digestive system is made to do, so why dont we? some places in the world eat spiders and cats n dogs for protein are these bad for us.. nope... and some stupid people believe vegetarianism is the way to be. what fools they are ruining years of evolution for our teeth and bodies,

i cant see pure whey being any more dangerous to the body than eating potatoes.. but eat loads of potatoes and you have problems lol .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

joshij said:


> Protein shakes do not have to be cycled thats utter BS! however creatine should


not true mate studies have shown you do not have to cycle creatine when you use it for workout days......just like the old myth of having to load creatine is b0llox...


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

why cycle Extreme protein it tastes to nice and is blinking effective. Better recovery since starting pro 6


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

whey is good


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahem cough cough lets talk about diet coke useage :becky:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Protein has many benefits besides helping build muscle. One the the most important, I believe anyway, is that it if full of essential amino acids. After a strenuos workout your body needs to recover and essential amino acids (like whey protein) aids your body in this recovery. The muscles will not grow if you have a herd core work-out and then do not replenish your body, because the muscles will basically be deflated. So, to answer your question you should not just stop taking protein, your body needs it, especially if you are working out a lot and trying to build muscle mass. Be aware of what kind of protein you are taking as a lot of them have other garbage mixed in.

Good Luck!


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

OpethDisciple may possibly be talking about protein based supplements with creatine or test boosters....not sure though.

If not can't think of what he's talking about!


----------

